# pray for family



## Corey J (Sep 23, 2011)

i had a friend i went to school with die this past tuesday in a car crash. her name is Shannon Wilson. she was only 16. please pray for the Wilson family!

thanks, CJ


----------



## speedcop (Sep 23, 2011)

so sad to hear. may God rest her soul and comfort all


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 23, 2011)

My Prayers are added. Sad news.


----------



## georgia357 (Sep 23, 2011)

Breaks my heart to hear that.  Prayers sent for Shannon Wilson's  family and friends.


----------



## Inthegarge (Sep 23, 2011)

Praying for this family and their loss............................


----------



## sniper22 (Sep 23, 2011)

Prayers lifted for her family and friends.


----------



## Sargent (Sep 23, 2011)

prayers sent.


----------



## MTMiller (Sep 26, 2011)

sorry to hear this.  Prayers sent.


----------



## Lorri (Oct 9, 2011)

My prayers added to - so sorry to hear about someone at a young age die


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2011)

Prayers sent up.........


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 10, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------

